# Ken's Trading Company/ Golden Tiger



## Seig (Jun 11, 2002)

Mr C has already heard this, but I am going to tell you of my experience with Ken's Trading Company/Golden Tiger out of California.  A few weeks ago we received their catalog and their prices were signifigantly cheaper than my normal supplier, and they had a larger selection.  My normal supplier is Tiger Claw and I will be going back to them.  A week ago, we placed an order from them, mostly belts, a few gi(s) and a few weapons.  My sister had asked Tess to order me an embroidered belt, so that was part of the order.  When Tess placed the order two weeks ago, she specifically asked, will it be here be here by the 10th.  She was told that with the exception of two items that were on back order, yes, it would be, that all orders ship within 48 hours.  She said ok, as long as they were *SURE* that it would be here by the 10th.  She was told yes.  As I was out inadvertantly cutting my cable line in the yard on Monday, I saw the UPS truck drive by and not stop.  I asked Tess to call them and find out what was going on, get a tracking number or something.  Well, they are in Califoria and do not open til after 11:00 EST.  So, she waited and called.  The young lady she spoke to said (after taking 10 minutes to find the account and another 5 to find the order) that the order had not even been shipped yet! Tess asked why and was told that there was only one person working the ware house and they were backed up.  Needless to say, my Office Manager/Wife was not pleased.  She asked for a supervisor and was told that the supervisor would not be in for til 10:30 or 11:00 their time(1:30 to 2:00 here). At 2:00, while I was repairing the cut cable line, Tess called back and gotthe same girl.. She asked for the supervisor straight away and was told she was on the phone.  Tess said she would hold, she was told that the lady would be on the phone "for quite a while."  So, Tess said "fine, I'll call the corporate office."  She hung up and called the number for the main office, which was not toll free and got the same girl!  By now, I was a trifle grumpy and decided I needed to call.  I got a different girl on the phone, one that helped me open my account.  I explained that I was less than overjoyed with the company and the situation.  She told me that I should speak to her supervisor and promptly got her on the phone.  I explained the sitation to her and the fact that I was displeased.  I got the standard insincere apology, about 9 times through the course of the conversation.  She told me that I should have never been promised the order and the reason for the hold up was the embroidered belt.  I asked her why this was not told to us when we placed the order.  Again, canned apology.  After 9 apologies I told her to can them as they were meaningless.  She got girl number 1 in the office whopromptly told her she told Tess it was because of the belt.  My blood pressure soared.  I told Supervisor that she had caused me great hardship in terms of time and money and how did she plan to rectify this.  Her answer, "i will make sure it gets shipped today, Which means you shouldhave it by Friday" I said, "Damn right you are, but what are you going to do to make up for my loss?"  Her answer, nothing.  I told her that as this was THEIR fault they should send it over night and eat the shipping cost.  I was told "No, I can't justify that, it would cost me too much and your order doesn't justify it".  She said"It would cost me 40 to 50 dolars to overnight your order, I'll not charge you for regular ground shipping but I'm not paying for over night."  I said, "Do you have any idea what it is going to cost you to not overnight it?'
She said, "I have no idea and is that a threat?"  I said "Yes, call the FBI".  I told her that in no uncertain terms that if I did not have that package TODAY, i would tell everyone I had ever known in the MA community what a poorly run fly by night operation they are running.  SHe told me to do what I had to do.  I have not received my package.  I also told her that I would be sending a complaint to he FTC since this crosses state boundaries and the are falsely advertising their services.  She told me to do "Whatever you think yo have to, i am shipping it today regular UPS ground."  So my friends, do what you want, but Ken's Trading Company/Golden Tiger gets a hearty thumbs down from me!:angry: :flammad: :disgust:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 11, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 11, 2002)

Tip noted!!!!!  Consequences be damned, I probably would've
canceled the whole order.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 11, 2002)

been there before with other companies........ 
:asian:


----------



## Les (Jun 12, 2002)

We have companies like that here in England too.

The attitude seems to be "We've processed your payment, nothing else matters"

I recently had a parcel delivered late, (belts for a grading), after paying the extra for 24 hour delivery.

They wouldn't even begin tracking it until the 24 hours was up, and eventually said "Sorry, it got to the local depot too late to go out that day"

Had they been a bit more organised, and let me know, I could have picked it up at their local depot myself.

Les


----------



## Les (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *As I was out inadvertantly cutting my cable line in the yard *



Seig,

How did you come to do this?  And why?

Les


----------



## Kirk (Jun 12, 2002)

This didn't even happen to ME, and I'm still cheesed about it!
 That "oh you do what you have to do" attitude 
AARRRRGGH!  I had a similar witch tell me that from  TWA after
I got royally screwed by them.  I made a web page about the
whole experience, and even registered the domain TWAcanBlowMe.com ... got a cease and desist order! hehehehe
The only thing that ticked me off is they give people free tickets
all the time ... they could've OFFERED me some to take the site
down instead of threaten legal action!  If their service didn't bite
so hard, the site would've never existed in the first place.


----------



## Seig (Jun 12, 2002)

> the site would've never existed in the first place.


I was under the impression that they no longer do either


----------



## Seig (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Tess and I have two black labs, a 110 pound male and an 85 pound female, and letting them out on a line or one at a time is a nuiscance.  I am in the process of installing an underground fence so they can have the run of the whole yard and I can let them out to play with each other instead of trashing what is left of the house.  When you install an underground fence you have to have a 1 to 2 inch trench to bury the cable in.  Iborrowed a trencher from a friend of mine and was making the trench.  Well, when the knuckle heads installed cable here 13 years ago, they were stupid about it.  The cable is one inch under ground four feet away from the house and at a weird angle.  So, thinking I was safe at the distance I was cutting........


----------



## Blindside (Jun 12, 2002)

hi Seig,

Is that one of those invisible fences with that cause the collar to buzz and then shock the dog?

If so, they only work on certain animals, we had a golden retreiver who considered the shock to be her price for freedom.   You could actually watch her get up her nerve to charge the fenceline, and then you would hear "yelp" and then she was gone.  And since they would get shocked crossing the fence to get home, they don't come home either.

I hope your experience is better, we finally put a real fence up instead.

Lamont


----------



## Les (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Well, when the knuckle heads installed cable here 13 years ago, they were stupid about it.  The cable is one inch under ground four feet away from the house and at a weird angle.  *




Seig,

While I can see how annoying this situation is for you, it's somewhat re-assuring to hear that the "cable guy's" shoddy workmanship is an international problem. 

Utility workers here in England are a law unto themselves.

Les


----------



## Seig (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> 
> *hi Seig,
> 
> ...


The older lab has been confined by one before, he will be no problem.  The younger lab does not like sudden noises or electricity.  She should be fine, I'll let you know.


----------



## Seig (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


And that is why I am going to go to satellite this winter.  I used to install them and it will be done correctly.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 12, 2002)

Personal note to self:

(writing on paper)

"Kens trading co./golden tiger sucks, do not use.
Reason: lousy customer service policy, lousy shipping practices."

Ok Seig, so noted, they will never be used by me or anyone I know.


:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *:rofl: *



Too late, I already did!:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Call the Anger Management Group!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Mr C has already heard this, but I am going to tell you of my experience with Ken's Trading Company/Golden Tiger out of California.  A few weeks ago we received their catalog and their prices were signifigantly cheaper than my normal supplier, and they had a larger selection.  My normal supplier is Tiger Claw and I will be going back to them.  A week ago, we placed an order from them, mostly belts, a few gi(s) and a few weapons.  My sister had asked Tess to order me an embroidered belt, so that was part of the order.  When Tess placed the order two weeks ago, she specifically asked, will it be here be here by the 10th.  She was told that with the exception of two items that were on back order, yes, it would be, that all orders ship within 48 hours.  She said ok, as long as they were SURE that it would be here by the 10th.  She was told yes.  As I was out inadvertantly cutting my cable line in the yard on Monday, I saw the UPS truck drive by and not stop.  I asked Tess to call them and find out what was going on, get a tracking number or something.  Well, they are in Califoria and do not open til after 11:00 EST.  So, she waited and called.  The young lady she spoke to said (after taking 10 minutes to find the account and another 5 to find the order) that the order had not even been shipped yet! Tess asked why and was told that there was only one person working the ware house and they were backed up.  Needless to say, my Office Manager/Wife was not pleased.  She asked for a supervisor and was told that the supervisor would not be in for til 10:30 or 11:00 their time(1:30 to 2:00 here). At 2:00, while I was repairing the cut cable line, Tess called back and gotthe same girl.. She asked for the supervisor straight away and was told she was on the phone.  Tess said she would hold, she was told that the lady would be on the phone "for quite a while."  So, Tess said "fine, I'll call the corporate office."  She hung up and called the number for the main office, which was not toll free and got the same girl!  By now, I was a trifle grumpy and decided I needed to call.  I got a different girl on the phone, one that helped me open my account.  I explained that I was less than overjoyed with the company and the situation.  She told me that I should speak to her supervisor and promptly got her on the phone.  I explained the sitation to her and the fact that I was displeased.  I got the standard insincere apology, about 9 times through the course of the conversation.  She told me that I should have never been promised the order and the reason for the hold up was the embroidered belt.  I asked her why this was not told to us when we placed the order.  Again, canned apology.  After 9 apologies I told her to can them as they were meaningless.  She got girl number 1 in the office whopromptly told her she told Tess it was because of the belt.  My blood pressure soared.  I told Supervisor that she had caused me great hardship in terms of time and money and how did she plan to rectify this.  Her answer, "i will make sure it gets shipped today, Which means you shouldhave it by Friday" I said, "Damn right you are, but what are you going to do to make up for my loss?"  Her answer, nothing.  I told her that as this was THEIR fault they should send it over night and eat the shipping cost.  I was told "No, I can't justify that, it would cost me too much and your order doesn't justify it".  She said"It would cost me 40 to 50 dolars to overnight your order, I'll not charge you for regular ground shipping but I'm not paying for over night."  I said, "Do you have any idea what it is going to cost you to not overnight it?'
> She said, "I have no idea and is that a threat?"  I said "Yes, call the FBI".  I told her that in no uncertain terms that if I did not have that package TODAY, i would tell everyone I had ever known in the MA community what a poorly run fly by night operation they are running.  SHe told me to do what I had to do.  I have not received my package.  I also told her that I would be sending a complaint to he FTC since this crosses state boundaries and the are falsely advertising their services.  She told me to do "Whatever you think yo have to, i am shipping it today regular UPS ground."  So my friends, do what you want, but Ken's Trading Company/Golden Tiger gets a hearty thumbs down from me!:angry: :flammad: :disgust: *




Seig, you know what to do. Remember the horses head in 
Godfather I? I am sure you can relate!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 12, 2002)

and you think HE needs anger management?  lol:rofl:   what are you smoking?  Horses head..... gross..... besides who is going to eat the rest of him....... YOU?

thats sick.......  :shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *and you think HE needs anger management?  lol:rofl:   what are you smoking?  Horses head..... gross..... besides who is going to eat the rest of him....... YOU?
> 
> thats sick.......  :shrug:   *



What do you think we ate when we had those Philly Chhese Steak sandwiches???:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

don't you think he got a clue when he buys from a guys by the name: "KEN KOREAN" .........

sheesh


:rofl:

 :asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Call the Anger Management Group! *


If that had been done out of anger, it would have been Someone _Else's_  cable, not minbe.  Geez:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I think that would be a waste of a fine animal.  Besides, I am telling everyone I know in the MA community about this, except the ones I do not like, them I am telling to order from them.


----------



## Les (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Send them six inches of cut off cable. Let them know what REALLY happens when you get upset.


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> Send them six inches of cut off cable. Let them know what REALLY happens when you get upset. *


The cable si too thick to do what I would like to.  Besides if I did just send them my cut cable they might think it was an obscene gift!


----------



## meni (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *Personal note to self:
> 
> ...



thank you well said


----------



## meni (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *but Ken's Trading Company/Golden Tiger gets a hearty thumbs down from me!:angry: :flammad: :disgust: *



1. Im sorry for you two,
2. Does anybody knows any good company 
(And dont you dare say century)
3. personly I had a very good exprince with AWMA @ http://www.awma.com/index.cfm/action/home.htm


----------



## cdhall (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Mr C has already heard this, but I am going to tell you of my experience with Ken's Trading Company/Golden Tiger out of California...I said, "Damn right you are, but what are you going to do to make up for my loss?"  Her answer, nothing..."Do you have any idea what it is going to cost you to not overnight it?'...So my friends, do what you want, but Ken's Trading Company/Golden Tiger gets a hearty thumbs down from me!:angry: :flammad: :disgust: *



As someone else said "This didn't even happen to me and I'm mad."  Ditto.

This however is a really good example of a situation that your attorney could have handled for you by calling them or writing them a letter on your behalf as they would do if you had a pre-paid legal plan.  Then your blood pressure wouldn't have gone up and your attorney probably would have gotten a better response.  I hesitated to post this but this is a very good example of a situation that you could turn to your advantage with the proper tool.  

Believe it or not, in Texas the company could sue you for "Tortious Interference" for relating this story.  I'm not sure how it goes in CA.  But I am pretty sure I'm right on this one.  I'm not going to get into a habit of posting with examples but I have clients who have dispatched situations like this to their advantage.  Good luck and thanks for the warning.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *
> ...
> Believe it or not, in Texas the company could sue you for "Tortious Interference" for relating this story.  I'm not sure how it goes in CA.  But I am pretty sure I'm right on this one.  I'm not going to get into a habit of posting with examples but I have clients who have dispatched situations like this to their advantage.  Good luck and thanks for the warning. *



Am I to take it then that you and Ricardo should not be reading this?  :lol:

This kind of attitude does really suck, and unfortunately, it is becoming pandemic in our country.  The only real way us folks have of dealing with shoddy dealers is to vote our dollars and let each other know the good and the bad.

CD ... I know you're serious about that "Tortious interference", but I suspect that we still have some rights on the internet.  Least ways ... I hope so.

I have, on other forums, seen letter writing campaigns by the members of the forum, done respectfully, reap a great benefit.

And an honorable mention here... Don't get mad when you get bozoed... Keep your head, apply your tactics and skills and get very, very even, or even better, get one up on the poopoo faces.

Dan


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Not me, I have no money. I'm a poor Kenpoist!:wah:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Not me, I have no money. I'm a poor Kenpoist!:wah: *



Poor Ricardo... Say Bubba ... Have you ever had a positive thought or concept?  Try it sometime.  Makes a big difference in how things occur.   Just some thoughts on your impoverished condition.

Take care Bra!

Dan:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Well, I'm on meds for depression, anxiety attacks, my testosterone is shot, my high blood pressure is under control of sorts, but I still live for KENPO! I've also expanded to two other locations as well. I'm still the MAN IN TEXAS!:samurai:


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

> Believe it or not, in Texas the company could sue you for "Tortious Interference" for relating this story. I'm not sure how it goes in CA. But I am pretty sure I'm right on this one. I'm not going to get into a habit of posting with examples but I have clients who have dispatched situations like this to their advantage. Good luck and thanks for the warning.


They could try, but they did give tacit approval by telling me to do what I thought I had to after I warned them....I already have my next card ready to be dealt, i have an Uncle and a Cousin, both attorneys ready to draft a letter to the FTC regarding false advertising and such....


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> They could try, but they did give tacit approval by telling me to do what I thought I had to after I warned them....I already have my next card ready to be dealt, i have an Uncle and a Cousin, both attorneys ready to draft a letter to the FTC regarding false advertising and such.... *



Let's not forget, "The Horses Head!":samurai:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2002)

Stop horsing around!!!!!!!!
:rofl: :asian:


----------



## Les (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> i have an Uncle and a Cousin, both attorneys .... *




A lawyer died and arrived at the Pearly Gates. Saint Peter asked him, "What  have you done to merit entrance into Heaven?" 
The lawyer thought a moment,  then said, "A week ago, I gave a quarter to a homeless person on the street." 

Saint Peter asked Gabriel to check this out in the records, and after a moment Gabriel affirmed that it was true.

Saint Peter said, "Well , that's fine, but it's not really quite enough to get you into Heaven." The Lawyer said, "Wait, wait! There's more! Three years ago, I also gave a homeless person a quarter." 

Saint Peter nodded to Gabriel, who, after a moment, nodded 
back to affirm that it was true. 

Saint Peter then whispered to Gabriel, "Well, what do you suggest we do with this fellow?" 

Gabriel gave the lawyer a sidelong glance, then said to Saint Peter, "Let's give him back his 50 cents and tell him to go to Hell."


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Stop horsing around!!!!!!!!
> :rofl: :asian: *



Ok, well.......hitch your wagon to a star........namely, ME!:supcool:


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Ok, well.......hitch your wagon to a star........namely, ME!:supcool: *


Ok, and when you drop dead from pulling the wagon, I'll send them your head!:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Ok, and when you drop dead from pulling the wagon, I'll send them your head!:rofl: *



Cooooooool, I always wanted to be in the "Kenpo Hall of Fame!"


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Cooooooool, I always wanted to be in the "Kenpo Hall of Flame!" *


You want us to flame you?  Ok, if you insist.....


----------



## Les (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Ok, and when you drop dead from pulling the wagon, I'll send them your head!:rofl: *




Just make sure you stick to your delivery date

Les


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I didn't know he was pregnant!!??!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> I didn't know he was pregnant!!??!!! *



Yes, from all the Kenpo knowledge! My book will be out soon!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Yep, guaranteed freshness, or your money back!:rofl:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Well, I'm on meds for depression, anxiety attacks, my testosterone is shot, my high blood pressure is under control of sorts, but I still live for KENPO! I've also expanded to two other locations as well. I'm still the MAN IN TEXAS!:samurai: *



Think Grey Wolf might have something to say about that?
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Dan


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Not unless he's got some rank to throw at me for me to wear!


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Not unless he's got some rank to throw at me for me to wear! *



Well Ric,  if that's all it takes ... I imagine there are a number of people in this world who can fix you up for a bit of money.  Ooops... Forgot... You're so poor you can't buy much else but hamburger.  Dang!  Stuck again!  My comiserations to the Kenpo King of Korpus.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Dan


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2002)

Grey Wolf that is?

:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 14, 2002)

Haven't heard otherwise out here in the wilds of Missouri. 

Dan


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Grey Wolf that is?
> 
> :asian: *



Sorry, it's Lone Wolf, and according to Dave Hopper, he's still around.


----------



## cdhall (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> They could try, but they did give tacit approval by telling me to do what I thought I had to after I warned them....I already have my next card ready to be dealt, i have an Uncle and a Cousin, both attorneys ready to draft a letter to the FTC regarding false advertising and such.... *



You are fortunate.  But the plan I offer will also help you if things escalate and at some point, no matter who you know, they will may not be able to continue to help you out for free unless they are a senior partner in their firm or something.  Especially if it escalates to a trial.  Perhaps you should have called your attorney first before you went off on them.  But I agree with you that you are probably well-provided for in this case and I don't want to stray into an infomercial so I'll shut up now.


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

own their own firms!  The order still has not arrived, I'll call them Monday and turn them loose!


----------



## cdhall (Jun 14, 2002)

...the Dogs of War!

You go!  Good luck.  Hopefully the bad guy will get his.  I love it when that happens.  Especially when they asked for it.
:tank:


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *...the Dogs of War!
> 
> ...


If subtlety, tact and diplomacy don't work, beat them over the head with a 2x4 and then shove it up their :moon:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> If subtlety, tact and diplomacy don't work, beat them over the head with a 2x4 and then shove it up their :moon: *



You'd have my attention pretty danged quick!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

dan


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

Man Dan..... you are something.......  If it takes a 2x4 up the manure shoot........

Hell,,, he'd have my attention with just a pencil up there!!!


:rofl:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> If subtlety, tact and diplomacy don't work, beat them over the head with a 2x4 and then shove it up their :moon: *



What? 154 Base techniques, plus extensions, and you start with diplomacy?

"We must acknowledge once and for all that the purpose of diplomacy is to prolong a crisis." 
-Spock to bridge crew
The Mark of Gideon
:boing2:


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

My step-father used to tell me that when in a situation such as this, start by throwing pop-corn and escalate to the nukes later.


----------



## cdhall (Jun 15, 2002)

Good advice.
But sometimes it is more fun to tell them to stand fast or you'll nuke 'em.  Especially when you nuke 'em after the 3rd warning.
?


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

you give three warnings?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2002)

and what the quality is like.......:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Man Dan..... you are something.......  If it takes a 2x4 up the manure shoot........
> 
> ...



Dennis... You must be slowing down some! :rofl:

You'd never get that close to me with a pencil or a two by four!
   

Just remember your Yellow Belt lessons from the old days:

STOP!  DROP!  and ROLL!!!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Dan


----------



## Seig (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *and what the quality is like.......:asian: *


At the rate it is going, you will be up here by the that happens   But I will let you know if it occurs before then.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> At the rate it is going, you will be up here by the that happens   But I will let you know if it occurs before then. *



Even better, you'll be a 5th Degree, and a grandfather to boot!


----------



## Seig (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Even better, you'll be a 5th Degree, and a grandfather to boot! *


Nah, I am many years from 5th degree, I need to get to fourth first and that will take a bit of time too, methinks.  The chances of me being a grandfather are probably pretty slim.  Anyway, here's the latest in the Ken's Trading Company saga....I called because I still have not received my order, this time I got a tracking number.  I tracked it, it went out a week ago and just went on the truck for delivery today,....to the wrong delivery point.  So now, I have to wait til they fail to deliver it today and then put in address correction!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Nah, I am many years from 5th degree, I need to get to fourth first and that will take a bit of time too, methinks.  The chances of me being a grandfather are probably pretty slim.  Anyway, here's the latest in the Ken's Trading Company saga....I called because I still have not received my order, this time I got a tracking number.  I tracked it, it went out a week ago and just went on the truck for delivery today,....to the wrong delivery point.  So now, I have to wait til they fail to deliver it today and then put in address correction!!!!!!!!! *



Must be a company run by Dennis Conatser!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 17, 2002)

You now lose all ability to gain new feathers!

:bazook:Ricardo :rockets:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *You now lose all ability to gain new feathers!
> 
> :bazook:Ricardo :rockets: *



Hey now, I never said it was a BAD company!


----------



## cdhall (Jun 17, 2002)

I meant to say this sooner, but if Mr. Conatser had a company that shared anything in common with his Kenpo it would be:

1. Extremely well-organized
2. Well-articulated
3. and would work every time you used it.
:ultracool


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 17, 2002)

I  also have 3 flight feathers for you as well.  

Good job Doug!

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *I meant to say this sooner, but if Mr. Conatser had a company that shared anything in common with his Kenpo it would be:
> 
> ...



Way to suck up  

smooch, smooch, smooch :rofl: 


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 17, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Uh, excuse me. I was here first!:ladysman:


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Must be a company run by Dennis Conatser! *


Nope, the delivery I got from him was right on time and to the correct addy and my name was spelled correctly too!


----------



## cdhall (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Uh, excuse me. I was here first!:ladysman: *



I hesitate to comment that it looks even worse for you to be so throughly eclipsed by someone who has come after you.
 

So what is a flight feather anyway?  I'd ask Mr. Castillo but I'm not sure he knows.
:lol:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I'm considered a "fledgling," and still in the nest, acoording to the "Golden One"

I'm not ready to fly in the "Kenpo" world yet!:shrug:


----------



## Les (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Hells teeth!

I guess that means I'm just an egg?


Les


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 18, 2002)

the nest warm then.........:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 19, 2002)

I finally got my order form Ken's Trading..All opinions stated here in are the opinions of the author and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Ken's Trading Company.....After calling UPS and gettting the order shipped to the correct address, I eagerly opened my box (It's a good thing Karate Equipment doesn't go out of style) to check the order.  2 belts were different sizes than what I asked for, one belt was the wrong color, the alledgedly backordered items were there and the embroidered belt...well the embroidery was beautiful, but the rank striped were about 1/4 inch thick about 1/8 inch apart and about 3 inches form the bottom of the belt.....The belts varied in size consistancy quality and color...I will reserve opinions on the uniforms until they have been tried on.  The kicker was there was a note on the bottom of the invoice that said, ship what is immediately available right away, customer will wait for rest....Let's see, I ordered it on the 3rd and got it on the 18th, I used a credit card to pay.  I am going back to Tiger Claw, I will call them in the morning to get the correct stuff


----------



## Les (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I finally got my order form Ken's Trading..All opinions stated here in are the opinions of the author and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Ken's Trading Company.....After calling UPS and gettting the order shipped to the correct address, I eagerly opened my box (It's a good thing Karate Equipment doesn't go out of style) to check the order.  2 belts were different sizes than what I asked for, one belt was the wrong color, the alledgedly backordered items were there and the embroidered belt...well the embroidery was beautiful, but the rank striped were about 1/4 inch thick about 1/8 inch apart and about 3 inches form the bottom of the belt.....The belts varied in size consistancy quality and color...I will reserve opinions on the uniforms until they have been tried on.  The kicker was there was a note on the bottom of the invoice that said, ship what is immediately available right away, customer will wait for rest....Let's see, I ordered it on the 3rd and got it on the 18th, I used a credit card to pay.  I am going back to Tiger Claw, I will call them in the morning to get the correct stuff *



Seig,

If it was me, I would put the whole lot back in the carton and return it.  Keep the paperwork, or copies of it all.

You can ask your credit card company to recall the payment. If they failed to deliver on time, they are in breach of contract.

Les


----------



## Seig (Jun 19, 2002)

Too late, I already passed it out.  They had an "agreement" on the bottom of the invoice stating there would be a restocking fee if I returned anything.  It wasn't worth the effort any more.  I just will not use them again nor give them a favorable endorsement.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 19, 2002)

to this string.!!

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 19, 2002)

The problem with most of the suppliers out there is they know you have to get your equipment from someone.  This tends to make them believe they can get away with whatever they want.  Another problem with the supply companies is that most of the employess are not martial artists so they have no idea what they are talking about when you finally do get them on the phone.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 20, 2002)

www.juka.com


:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2002)

I see they have a distributor near me, I'll check them out.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 20, 2002)

become one yourself..........!!


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2002)

If I thought I could, I would.  Don't you have to have an investment for that or guarnatee orders over a certain amount?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 20, 2002)

Just tell them that you are a studio....... which you are....... and ask them how to become a dist. or buy wholesale.


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2002)

I will look into it on my next day off


----------



## Turner (Jun 20, 2002)

I thought you worked nights, like me, and got every day off... 

Doug


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2002)

Doug,
I work Mid-Night to 8 Tuesday thru Saturday.  I have 30-45 minute drive home.  I am up by 4:30 every day to eat supper and then go to the studio.  I get back home around 10 pm.  That is what a usual non-hectic day is like.  Right now, my dad is in the hospital, so that is eating up a lot of my so-called free-time.


----------



## Turner (Jun 20, 2002)

Please forgive my unsolicited silliness.

All the best to your father!


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2002)

But I'll tell you between my dad and my wife, if I hear "Go to bed!" one more time...........Thanks for the well wishes.  The silly old fool is having surgery today and expects me to go home and sleep.......


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *But I'll tell you between my dad and my wife, if I hear "Go to bed!" one more time...........Thanks for the well wishes.  The silly old fool is having surgery today and expects me to go home and sleep....... *



"silly old fool"?   He had you didn't he???? Hmmmm.... :lol:

Seig,

Sorry I wasn't here until now to see this.  All the best to your family and special prayers for your Father.

Dan


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 20, 2002)

and your fathers successful surgery!!  Our Prayers are with you.

:asian:


----------



## Les (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *and your fathers successful surgery!!  Our Prayers are with you.
> *



Here in England, our thoughts and prayers are with you also.

Les


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *But I'll tell you between my dad and my wife, if I hear "Go to bed!" one more time...........Thanks for the well wishes.  The silly old fool is having surgery today and expects me to go home and sleep....... *



Well, just don't go to the hospital and make him laugh to where he'll tear his stiches! Be a good son! (Or Else)


----------



## Seig (Jun 21, 2002)

The surgery went off without a hitch and he will be coming home today.  He has to go in for anti-biotic treatment every day until July 9.  He's gonna be even grumpier than I.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 21, 2002)

See I told you he was too mean to worry about!  LOL...... I'm glad everything worked out for the best!!

:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *See I told you he was too mean to worry about!  LOL...... I'm glad everything worked out for the best!!
> 
> :asian: *



Tell him congratulations on surviving to continue to torment his son!  :lol:

Really great news... We at on Farmer Mountain are happy for you.

Dan and family


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



"Farmer Mountain?"

Must've run into some BIG money, now we have our own private retreat!


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> Really great news... We at on Farmer Mountain are happy for you.
> [/B]



I've driven the area you live in, and I don't remember any mountains!


----------



## Les (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *The surgery went off without a hitch and he will be coming home today.
> *




Glad to hear everything went OK.

I know what a worrying time it can be.

Les


----------



## Les (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *He's gonna be even grumpier than I. *




Hmmmm.

Lets have a quick poll. 


Who thinks someone could be "grumpier" than Seig???

Les


----------



## Kirk (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Hmmm ... Seig lives in WVA, I live in TX .. roughly 1700 miles ...
hmmm.... nope! too close, I'll not say a word.  Given how grumpy
he is, he just might come down here to make me regret giving
an opinion.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


\

I am, hands down. and let me tell you why:

1. I'm not a morning person, so don't even say it. Just a smile, and nod will do.
2. Dennis Conatser is always riding my butt!
3. He gives me encoragement with an eyedropper.
4. I'm always in "Mass Attack" mode around here.
5. In conclusion, I'm always negative, but:

I'm a nice person, and always willing to help others, and enjoy my Kenpo Brotherhood!:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 21, 2002)

Mr. Castillo, I don't think I have ever seen anyone get ridden as much as you do here. I read many posts and, well, I'm glad I'm not you.  Your fingers must work some O.T.  on the keyboard defending yourself. Anyway I hope you have a good time here and take everything in stride it all seems like fun and games anyhow. 
Salute,
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *Mr. Castillo, I don't think I have ever seen anyone get ridden as much as you do here. I read many posts and, well, I'm glad I'm not you.  Your fingers must work some O.T.  on the keyboard defending yourself. Anyway I hope you have a good time here and take everything in stride it all seems like fun and games anyhow.
> Salute,
> Jason Farnsworth *



Are you kidding? I got saddle sores! Them IKKO cowboys ride their horses into the ground!


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


hmmmm  1700m/75mph=22.67 hours.  Round it up to 23 hours, 10 minutes of thumpin 23 hours back..That's 47 hours if I allow for gas stops.  Get off Saturday at 7am, have to return Monday at 11pm, that's 64 hours.  So yeah, i could drive down, thump you a few times, driove back and still get a few hours sleep before work.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> \
> ...


I'm too young to be the other half of Grumpy Old Men!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *Mr. Castillo, I don't think I have ever seen anyone get ridden as much as you do here. I read many posts and, well, I'm glad I'm not you.  Your fingers must work some O.T.  on the keyboard defending yourself. Anyway I hope you have a good time here and take everything in stride it all seems like fun and games anyhow.
> Salute,
> Jason Farnsworth *


Don't let him fool you.  He has been secretly, for years now, been trying to reunify the Tracy's with the EPAK world!


----------



## Les (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> hmmmm  1700m/75mph=22.67 hours.  Round it up to 23 hours, 10 minutes of thumpin 23 hours back..That's 47 hours if I allow for gas stops.  Get off Saturday at 7am, have to return Monday at 11pm, that's 64 hours.  So yeah, i could drive down, thump you a few times, driove back and still get a few hours sleep before work.:rofl: *




As the man said....

If your desire to do something is strong enough, you'll find a way to make it happen.


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


  I wonder if I could get gas money out of him for the trip........


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Don't let him fool you.  He has been secretly, for years now, been trying to reunify the Tracy's with the EPAK world! *



I believe you. Assimilation is his BIG plan. 

But wait, he said that together as Father, Son, we would rule the Kenpo Universe. the Emperor has forseen this!  


:jediduel:


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Who's your Daddy??????????:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

